# Regarding work permit in Singapore



## nash2925 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi all,

I am Avinash from India. I am looking to move to Singapore for employement. I am having 4+ years experience in Java development and testing.

Can anyone please let me know, how to got job in Singapore? When I contacted the employers, they are asking for work permit and I don't have. How to get work permit in Singapore? Are there any visas/PR similar to Australia etc?

Also, can you please share what are the ways to find job in singapore without work permit?

Your information will be greatly helpful to me 

Thanks and Regards,
Avinash


----------



## abhisve (Feb 5, 2013)

visit MOM (ministry of manpower) you will get all the information you need.
All the best


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

nash2925 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am Avinash from India. I am looking to move to Singapore for employement. I am having 4+ years experience in Java development and testing.
> 
> ...


Hi Avinash

You get a job in Singapore by applying directly to the prospective employers. The employers are the ones who will apply for you a work pass, if they want to hire you. You cannot work in Singapore without a valid work permit


----------



## raj bhatt (Mar 30, 2013)

HI avanish 


i am please to inform you that presently i can arranige the TEP for that is temporary employment pass for you and once you step to the Singapore submit your resume to the mom and find the job and convert it into S pass .


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

seoexperts said:


> Hi,
> I am 8 years experienced SEO Expert. I was working at Mumbai based SEO company as SEO Manager. I recently left my job.
> 
> Right now i am in India and I am looking for SEO job in Singapore. I even applied to SEO related job posted on job sites of Singapore but got no response. I applied nearly two weeks back to 100+ job requirements but got no response.
> ...


hi i think i can help you. please contact me


----------



## SandhurstonHighSt (Mar 21, 2013)

hi you can contact me.Please find my skype or other contact details


----------



## vyshu.0308 (May 28, 2013)

Hi
Hi 

I am Neelu from India. I am a certified project management professional (PMP) and have experience in handling global human resources projects/IT business analysis. I travelled to US and China to implement projects. I am looking for opportunities at Singapore and I would like to know if it is possible to secure a work permit from Hyderabad , India. 

Thank you in advance


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

vyshu.0308: Are you the type of FT that Singaporeans are starting to hate and frown upon ?

Did you read the part that you need to get an employer, who will get you a work pass ?? Oh blimey .. 

I am speechless my friend.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

raj bhatt said:


> HI avanish
> 
> 
> i am please to inform you that presently i can arranige the TEP for that is temporary employment pass for you and once you step to the Singapore submit your resume to the mom and find the job and convert it into S pass .


are you peddling illegal businesses here ? geee .... 

There is only a training Ep, and the EPEC has been revoked years ago .. 

it is not nice or proper to promote illegal busineses ..


----------

